# Old spalted yellow birch



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Neat stuff that old growth, spalted yellow birch. I got some in recently and was impressed by the look. So was the wife and I commissioned a great retired buddy to make a rolling kitchen Island for her. Came out very nice --:thumbsup:


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful wood and beautiful work.


----------



## jporter5333 (Dec 6, 2008)

That is awesome JP.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

JP,
Great looking piece of wood. Could you post some more pics of the overall project, looks nice. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

That has some awesome figure. I agree with mike, more pics please.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

Have to love that spalted figured stuff!


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I love the look of that wood! Red


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll get some more shots of the rest of it, we used some light spalted maple for the drawer fronts, looks nice. I really like the birch, it behaves well and the grain patterns are beautiful--


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Here are the promised additional pics -- Basic design (because I'm pretty basic)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! I didn't know Yellow Birch could be so beautiful. Man that is gorgeous.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

JP,
Thanks for the additional pics. Beautiful cabinet. That is one great looking piece of wood.
Mike Hawkins


----------

